# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  طلب مساعدة بخصوص انواع الفلاشات السامسونج المتداولة بالسوق المغربية

## العبدي للهواتف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
الاخوان بارك الله فيكم فاتح محل جديد .وكان عندي فلاشات كثيرة بالجهاز ومسحتها باغي نبدا بداية صحيحة .لاني تقريبا فشلت بمشروعي الاول وكان السبب هو التيه وتضييع راس المال فالخاوي.عررفت اني جنحت قليل عن صلب الموضوع لكن حبيت نحط ليكم الصورة 
انا حاليا محتاج نعرف انواع الهواتف المتداولة  بالسوق المغربية حتى نقدر ننزل ليها الفلاشات ديالها والسلعة ديالها لاني داخل براس مال قليل .ماباغيش نكرر التجربة .أتمنا من خوتنا المغاربة يتعاونو معايا فهاد الموضوع لاني الله يحفظ مقبل على الافلاس الا هاد المحاولة ما نجحات والانسان عندو وليدات والكرا راه كل واحد فينا مجرب وعارف ومشكورين
الي مقدرش يكتب الانواع ممكن يصور سكرين شوت من ولا عدد سكرينات للفلاشات الانواع الي عارف انها دايرة فالسوف
والله يرحم ليكم الوالدين

----------

